# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Changing Filament Mid Stream?

## kanningphish

Is it possible to change filament midstream on the Micro 3d printer?  This is a big thing for me when looking at fdm printers.

----------


## Pattycakes

Yes, this is possible.  Someone asked them this on their KS page.  They said it can be done, but it can leave artifacts where the head has to restart.  This is usually pretty simple to clean up and happens with most FDM printers.

----------

